# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  LED for planted tank

## DE Lightings

Hi guys,

I am bring in some PAR38 LED with Cree XPE 6500k which specs is 5x3watts and comes with 60 deg optic. Total consumption is 21watts and with lesser heat and lower power consumption, i think its worth considering.

Just wondering if any of you guys have success stories in keeping planted tank with LED?

Apologies as my expertise are mainly in Marine AQ and have little knowledge in Planted tank

Appreciate your humble comments....thanks

----------


## blue33

Those mentioned above item should be good for planted tank. No chances of testing it.  :Grin:  Cost is still the main issue.

----------


## DE Lightings

> Those mentioned above item should be good for planted tank. No chances of testing it.  Cost is still the main issue.


The Par38 is @ SGD150 for a unit and its true that its consider expensive if you are currently using T5 or FL tubes. If it is compared with MH, than i can say that the LED is still cheaper in term of running cost and can run longer. LED have a lifespan of @ 50,000 hrs so its like using the same light for 3yrs. If you compare the lifespan of MH bulb and T5 or T8 tubes, it will be 1:4. 

cheers and some feedback is much appreciated

----------


## blue33

Par38 is getting popular in marine. How's the penetration like? Would really loves to try some.  :Smile:

----------


## planted86

i'm using DIY LED, 8X 10W running at 7W each. very satisfied with the result.

----------


## ranmasatome

Any pics of the set? i might consider being your guinea pig... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## DE Lightings

> Any pics of the set? i might consider being your guinea pig...


Hi Ranmasatome,

here the pic of the Par38 which i indent in black color. Its an honour for you to try this out!!

[

PAR38 - SGD150

Base Type: E27
Input Voltage:** 90~260V
Output Power:15W (5x3W)
Luminous Flux: Output:950 lumens:502-577LM

Rendering Index: 70%-85%
Brightness attenuation:* 3%-5%1KH
CCT: Q3 Coolwhite :6600K
LED'S Operating Life: 50,000Hours
LED: Cree XPE
Len: 60 deg optic


A specially indent stand for the PAR38 at SGD48 which is adjustable in height.

The PAR38 will reach me in mid JAN so those interested to try as well, please let me know.....

Cheers

----------


## blue33

any pic of the indent stand? take 4ft for an example, how many Par38 does it need to cast the whole tank?

----------


## k3nlim

how many will be needed for a 2 ft cube?

----------


## DE Lightings

> any pic of the indent stand? take 4ft for an example, how many Par38 does it need to cast the whole tank?


With the 60deg optic lens, its should have a good coverage of a 2ft area. You may need 2 par38 min or max 3. This is also new to me and will be great if you can try this out as well.

----------


## DE Lightings

> how many will be needed for a 2 ft cube?


Just one..... Or max 2.

----------


## Shadow

if not mistaken 24W T5HO is around 1500lm and Par38 have around 502-577lm. I know we suppose to look at Photosynthetically active radiation but since it is not easy to measure, lets just calculate based on lumens.

High tech 2ft tank normally using 2x24W T5HO or more and for Low tech tank normally ok with 1x24W T5HO. Correct me if I'm wrong, that mean need around 4 or 5 Par38 for standard 60x30x36 tank to get same lumens. I was assuming perfect reflector though.

----------


## DE Lightings

> if not mistaken 24W T5HO is around 1500lm and Par38 have around 502-577lm. I know we suppose to look at Photosynthetically active radiation but since it is not easy to measure, lets just calculate based on lumens.
> 
> High tech 2ft tank normally using 2x24W T5HO or more and for Low tech tank normally ok with 1x24W T5HO. Correct me if I'm wrong, that mean need around 4 or 5 Par38 for standard 60x30x36 tank to get same lumens. I was assuming perfect reflector though.



Something we need to try to find out. The only things that i worry is just the coverage for the PAR38 which cannot be comparable with T5.

Other than than, it have all the positive advantages in using this unit.

----------


## neverwalkalone

> Output Power:15W (5x3W)
> LED: Cree XPE


Wow - with 5 of those 3W XPEs in that small casing, I'm intrigued to find out how they handle the heat dissipation! Most DIYs using the 3Wers use large heatsinks, so with the compact packaging (to fit into the E27 socket complete with 240V -> 700mA/1A Constant Amp electronics). Do update this thread/info once the specimens come in! ;-)

----------


## DE Lightings

> Wow - with 5 of those 3W XPEs in that small casing, I'm intrigued to find out how they handle the heat dissipation! Most DIYs using the 3Wers use large heatsinks, so with the compact packaging (to fit into the E27 socket complete with 240V -> 700mA/1A Constant Amp electronics). Do update this thread/info once the specimens come in! ;-)



This PAR38 body is a heatsink and it is design in a way to cool the LED naturally. If you google PAR38, many marine reefers are using them and so far, its intensity is good and corals loves them too.

I estimate that this product will reach SG in 2 weeks time from now but the stand will reach me ealier by this week.

Im also eager to try out this unit as well!

cheers

----------


## DE Lightings

For those that wish to try out, please send an email to me at [email protected] and a special discount will be given to you for the first 5 sets.

No regrets and thanks

And this product comes with 1 year warranty so you will have a safe of mind purchasing it

----------


## k3nlim

Been using the set for three days. Some points to take note of:

1) Height of light is important to maximise the spread due to the lens. Might need a higher stand as it is not adjustable

2) May be a 7 led PAR can be consider to provide a better coverage

3) Some dark areas could be observed when changed to the bulb

I'm using it on a standard 2 ft tank, with hair grass, tiger lily, dwarf sag, narrow java ferns,riccia,etc. Still observing if the plants have any adverse reaction do the change in lights. Previously, 2x 24watts t5HO was used.

----------


## Shadow

> 2) May be a 7 led PAR can be consider to provide a better coverage


Need more than I expected  :Opps:

----------


## BFG

I gained a lot of info from this thread.

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh....php?t=1746535

Basically, this Par38 led lamp is a spotlight. You are illuminating a certain area of the tank. Japanese reefer uses spotlight to bring out certain color for certain corals that a light tube can't do. So basically, if you want to illuminate a larger area, the Maxspect is the light set to look into. To target a certain area with a certain color temperature, the Par38 led is the one to use.

However, the Par38 led has an advantage in that with a focused lens, you could get a higher par reading at the bottom than compared to a T5 light tube. Read through the link to get the info that is available.

Hope this helps!

----------


## Shadow

some one was posted the PAR measurement, not sure whether any different between blue and white LED though

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh...&postcount=291

----------


## k3nlim

I'm trying to get the best effect at the lowest cost possible with just one bulb :Smile: 
The spot light effects (like MH lights) is really good, however, the effect diminished when placed further from the water surface. 

This create a much more uniform spread of light within the tank (abit weak in my opinion). Hence the need to get a 7 led bulb that have 3 in the centre and 2 at each side to have those spotlight peneration effect but still yet able to get the desired light spread at the sides.

----------


## iewnuj

> I'm trying to get the best effect at the lowest cost possible with just one bulb
> The spot light effects (like MH lights) is really good, however, the effect diminished when placed further from the water surface. 
> 
> This create a much more uniform spread of light within the tank (abit weak in my opinion). Hence the need to get a 7 led bulb that have 3 in the centre and 2 at each side to have those spotlight peneration effect but still yet able to get the desired light spread at the sides.


Do you have a picture of the set up to share? 

Im considering trying it out on a 1.5ft tank =)

----------


## k3nlim

here's the picture..did some minor touch up..but the effects are still the same. Taken with lousy handphone in total darkness.

----------


## iewnuj

> here's the picture..did some minor touch up..but the effects are still the same. Taken with lousy handphone in total darkness.


Thanks. Looks the 60 degree lens isn't enough. The spotlight effect is quite strong.

----------


## Shadow

how many par38 used on that tank?

----------


## vinz

> Thanks. Looks the 60 degree lens isn't enough. The spotlight effect is quite strong.


Don't forget that what the camera shows and what our see may be different as the camera will adjust exposure to fit the bright area and hence cause the dark areas to be darker.

----------


## k3nlim

> Don't forget that what the camera shows and what our see may be different as the camera will adjust exposure to fit the bright area and hence cause the dark areas to be darker.


I agree..its abit brighter visually when seen with the naked eyes compared through lens.

shadow: I'm using only 1 PAR38

----------


## k3nlim

bulb died on me just after 1 week usage :Crying:  
burning smell and flickering of lights were observed. Waiting for replacement, hope its just a one off case!

good thing i was at home :Shocked:  :Sad:

----------


## k3nlim

new bulb arrived..still testing it out. Manage to hang the light set just that bit highter and got a better light spread. Some plants are growing upwards to reach the lights in those darken areas.

----------


## gabes

> new bulb arrived..still testing it out. Manage to hang the light set just that bit highter and got a better light spread. Some plants are growing upwards to reach the lights in those darken areas.


Hi Guys,

Any updates on how PAR38 is working out for the plants? I'm really interested in going the LED route for my planned 60cm x 30cm x 45cm low-tec planted setup.

Wondering if the intensity of the light can be sufficiently moderated with the adjustable stand (raise higher or lower) to suit my needs and concerned about the weight of the unit and whether the clamp to the side of the tank is secure enough and won't damage the tank.

I'm really new to the hobby so really appreciate your patience with my perhaps basic questions.

tks!

----------


## jowy_ham

Newbie here (so correct me if I'm wrong), read somewhere that "high-light requirement" plants need about 3~5watt/gallon, while "low-light requirement" plants need about 1~3watt/gallon, although this is not a firm rule cos there is parameters that will play a part.

But with LED lights, then how do we "calculate" the watt/gallon since LED lights are usually lower wattage, for example bro k3nlim uses 1 x PAR38 which is only 15watts, assuming the tank size is 2ft x 1.5ft x 1ft (normal off-the-shelf tank) = about 20gallons, 15watts/20gallon = 0.75watt.

Or there is a different formula for LED lights in respect to tank size ?

----------


## jowy_ham

Newbie here (so correct me if I'm wrong), read somewhere that "high-light requirement" plants need about 3~5watt/gallon, while "low-light requirement" plants need about 1~3watt/gallon, although this is not a firm rule cos there are also other parameters that will play a part.

But with LED lights, then how do we "calculate" the watt/gallon since LED lights are usually lower wattage, for example bro k3nlim uses 1 x PAR38 which is only 15watts, assuming the tank size is 2ft x 1.5ft x 1ft (normal off-the-shelf tank) = about 20gallons, 15watts/20gallon = 0.75watt.

Or there is a different formula for LED lights in respect to tank size ?

----------


## Shadow

That is why watt per gallon is not the right way to measure light for planted tank. You should look at PAR (Photosynthetically Active Radiation) which unfortunately none of the light manufacturer as for today yet to adopt it.

----------


## k3nlim

Managed to secure the bulb slightly higher up..if the tank is braceless, the stand plus attachement should be okie. The problem will arise when your tank comes with braces on the sides. The stand is slightly tilted forward and adjustment have to be made to accomandate the lights. The height of the bulb is 20cm from water surface(will measure to confirm) to maximise the spread of lights. I'm still experimenting with the height to get the best effects.

I agree with the PAR theory, which will save us precious resources (cost of lights set, maintainances and electricity cost,etc). Watts per gallons is abit overrated in my opinion.

Certain areas which experienced strong light, have plants that grows really nice and short, so therefore, i speculated that the lights are definitely sufficient in intensity wise. Just have to resolve the light spread issue and i think that it should make a good alternative.

----------


## gabes

Thanks for sharing your experience and advice guys!

Ordered a set from De Lightings and will keep you posted on developments.

Thanks!

----------


## k3nlim

Hi gabes,

What's the height that you attached the light onto the tank? I just measure mine, its 23cm from the surface.

----------


## gabes

Just measured from water surface to the centre of the PAR38, it's 25cm. Will upload a pic of my setup but I dunno how yet.

----------


## cidlyana

chinese led product is of low price with a acceptable quality i guess, has any one tried?

----------


## ranmasatome

at $150 a pop.. that would mean what? $450 for a 4feet?

----------


## cidlyana

how to choose a led for a fish tank, maybe below factors should be considerd:
1. beam angle of the led, it will tell you if the led match your fish tank size or not
2. color ratio: when wave lengh changing, color changes the same time. different wave lengh has different effect on plant or coral reef or else, some color help to grow, some color help to flower, some help to blossom, and others help to fruit.
3. lumens:it decides the led's brightness and efficiency, higher the lumens is,more energy saving.
4. and the last is the dissipation, it decides to a great degree the lifespan of a led.

----------


## BFG

How to choose a led light set.

1) Wattage per led bulb.
Go for led that is 3w per led bulb. This should have enough intensity for most application ( planted and marine ) for up to 2ft tank depth. PAR penetration is better compared to T5 at lower level of the tank. Lumens is not important for led bulb but kelvin rating is important in choosing the correct led bulb for your use. Get it wrong and your plant growth might be stunted.

2) Cooling.
Check the led bulb lightset. Led bulb do produce heat, especially the 50w ones ( per led bulb ). There are 2 types of cooling method that I see that are found on led lightset, passive cooling and active cooling. Passive cooling uses heat sink to dissipate the heat away from the panel that the led bulb are mounted on. Active cooling is the addition of an on board fan built into the lightset to draw in air into the heat sink to move the heat away and cool the heat sink. Ensure that your lightset is equipped with either of these cooling method.

3) Safety devices.
Some led lightset comes with a temperature cut off device, meaning if your lightset reaches temperature that might cause harm to the lightset due to failure of the built in cooling equipment, the lightset automatically switches off. Good to have this option.

4) Replacement option.
Burn out do occur, even with led bulb. Might be due to improper led mounting technique or other reason whatsoever. Get a lightset which allow you to replace a led bulb if this happens. On some led lightset, you need to send the whole unit back just to replace a led bulb. Your livestock might not be too happy when this happen. With ease of replacing led bulb, you might want to experiment with other kelvin led bulb to get the customized color look that you want.

5) Built in timer.
There are led lightset that has these built into them. Nice feature to have.

6) Upgrade feature.
Features such as the ability to add lenses to the led bulb and the variety of lenses available. Option to have a narrower beam to focus the intensity or a more wide beam to disperse the light from the led bulb.

Hope this helps!

----------


## cidlyana

Does the area that a led light cover has any relation with the beam angle?

----------


## k3nlim

Gabes,

You manage to get any picture of your tank using the led?

----------


## k3nlim

The led is failing me again after exchanging for a replacement 2 months ago..its kinda of frustrating to have incident of this sort happening again!!

----------


## benjamin216

Heard can do customized led lights now. True?

----------


## k3nlim

> Heard can do customized led lights now. True?


do you want to do a customized lights with unrealiable led? :Mad:

----------


## k3nlim

the light bulb seems to be holding up... :Smile: 
plant growth are not that quick when compared to 2x24watts t5ho

----------

